# Travel cages



## flyboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello, everybody I am a new owner of a 2 year old male cockatiel named Flyboy. He was raised by a breeder and lived in an aviary he is not fully tame. I'm traveling for thanksgiving and am wondering what the best and safest way to transport my tiel. I would appreciate advice.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

does he have a cage where he is going? if not, best bet is a smaller cage is good to cover both travel and stay. i would assume that is what the covered travel cage would be.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I recently purchased a travel cage for my tiel to go with us for Thanksgiving. I'm still debating about taking his regular cage with us or not. But it's nice to have the option of leaving him in the travel cage and I think he'll just be a lot more comfortable on the road in the travel cage. I think the carrier is okay for short trips, but not far.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I use a small pet carrier which i got for my rabbits when i took them to the vets
i take my tiels in it too, dusty is using it in my avatar


----------



## flyboy (Nov 22, 2011)

The trip is 3.5 hours I think he'll be okay.


----------



## flyboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you lperry82 for the videos and advice


----------

